# If you are heading down past Alicante



## QFour (Oct 4, 2019)

Check out the Mossie situation before you go. The Spanish are doing everything possible to try and stop them. They are estimating billions of the little critters. We are at La Finca Aire at Tavernes and it is packed. Looks like a lot of people are staying well away from the affected areas.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 4, 2019)

we use Avon Oh so soft,got half a dozen bottles off our local avon lady,fellow skittler.
works a treat.
There's a larger container of the spanish version usually in the baby department of supermarkets.
Splash it on all over exposed skin,smells better than the usual mozzie repellants.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 5, 2019)

QFour said:


> Check out the Mossie situation before you go. The Spanish are doing everything possible to try and stop them. They are estimating billions of the little critters. We are at La Finca Aire at Tavernes and it is packed. Looks like a lot of people are staying well away from the affected areas.


They even say that they are as big as pigeons some of these mosssie


----------



## Topmast (Oct 5, 2019)

mid4did said:


> we use Avon Oh so soft,got half a dozen bottles off our local avon lady,fellow skittler.
> works a treat.
> There's a larger container of the spanish version usually in the baby department of supermarkets.
> Splash it on all over exposed skin,smells better than the usual mozzie repellants.
> ...


We tried Oh so soft but the smell is so unpleasant we gave up .now before going away I cut a big spray of lemon verbena and leave in the van it certainly helps to keep the critters out.


----------



## QFour (Oct 5, 2019)

mid4did said:


> we use Avon Oh so soft,got half a dozen bottles off our local avon lady,fellow skittler.
> works a treat.
> There's a larger container of the spanish version usually in the baby department of supermarkets.
> Splash it on all over exposed skin,smells better than the usual mozzie repellants.
> ...



Our Daughter in Law is an Avon Rep so suggested we take some with us. SWMBO was not impressed as she still got bitten the same as me. Ordered some with Deet in from Amazon.ES it stinks but it does keep them away. Mind you it keeps SWMBO away as well.


----------

